# cornsnakes



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

are cornsnakes very active during the day? i went to the store and looked at a king snake and it was jus sitting there, thats no fun are corn snakes any diff?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

yes they are active if you take a good care of them, will be a very nice handsome.


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

they will be active(in the day?) if i take proper care?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

yes they are active in the day. if they are doing well and are happy in the enclosure.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

actually I'd say kingsnakes are more active as a rule.
Again, they need to be healthy and hungry (which isn't too hard to make happen).


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I had a creamsicle cornsnake for a couple years, And i didn't see him too much during lights on unless i fed him and when the lights went off all he did was try to escape. Very good first snake though very mild mannered.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Most of the kingsnakes and cornsakes (I say cornsakes as I include the great plains ratsnake here) are crepuscular to nocturnal creatures in the wild for much of the year, but they are both active, entertaing, and rewarding captives.


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> Most of the kingsnakes and cornsakes (I say cornsakes as I include the great plains ratsnake here) are crepuscular to nocturnal creatures in the wild for much of the year, but they are both active, entertaing, and rewarding captives.


 wuts crepuscular?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

crepuscular means that it is active in the dawn and twighlight hours.....


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

if you can catch an albino cornsnake BUY IT!!! my brother has had one for over 7 years!!! hes as nice as can be (not to mice though







) and is about 4 feet long

if not then get a baby ball python or milk snake...


----------

